# What ever happened to Alvin Jones? C - GA Tech



## Nmage

I know he was probably not the most motivated guy but in a league starved for size how come he's not on a roster?

Was he just that slow on the court or perhaps mentally with picking up the game or was it just a numbers thing?


----------



## jsa

I thought I saw Jones on a roster briefly last year, but no significant playing time. Or he could be in Europe or the CBA. Some of these forum guys know where everybody with NBA potential is . 

Jones has enough talent to be a back-up NBA player in my opinion. But teams want work ethic, improvement and consistency in their back-ups. They don't want to put in guys who appear a bit clueless as to what is going on. Jones, despite flashing some offensive and rebounding talent, often appeared lost or disintersted. He has a nice mid range touch and decent size.He is not fast, but faster than some. That is a much as other deep back-ups.


----------



## doug

I know that Jones played for Sevilla (Spain) for at least part of last season. As far as I know, he hasn't yet been invited to any NBA team's training camp.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>doug</b>!
> I know that Jones played for Sevilla (Spain) for at least part of last season. As far as I know, he hasn't yet been invited to any NBA team's training camp.


Yep, you're correct on both counts. The thing is, Jones is a defensive monster but because of his little offensive game and I believe there was a knock on his quickness, I doubt he'll get into the L.

But there is plenty of money to be made overseas.


----------



## dmilesai

He was great in college, sucked in the NBA. Whenever Philly put him in, all he did was foul.


----------



## TLR

Didn't he average a foul every 2 minutes or something like that?


----------



## jsa

Let's make it real clear. A seven footer who can defend, rebound and hit short jumpers adequetely and played a good college and and has a good attitude, , WILL, absolutely make an NBA roster. 

If Jones does not make an NBA roster, some or most of those things are missing. There are some marginal giants in the NBA, easily replaced if you are an above marginal giant.


----------

